# New boot screen in 6c106



## fintler (Jul 24, 2002)

My other post about 6c106 got deleted..oh well....here's a simple screenshot hosted elsewhere of the new boot screen...


http://neutech.knite.net/~mrbiiggy/6c106bootscreen.jpg


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2002)

wah! the smiley-face is gone!!! *snif* ... here's to a good old friend... gonna miss you... :/


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

hey, this is MUCH better than that "hello" thing, I think I could get used to it


----------



## azosx (Jul 24, 2002)

I liked the happy hello screen face.  It had a personality that an Apple icon seems to lack.


----------



## fintler (Jul 24, 2002)

eh..I kinda just like the plain apple...the smiley face was nice, but it was just a smiley face..not really the picasso style mac smiley face...just having the apple gives it a cleaner look too


----------



## marmotton (Jul 24, 2002)

I like it!


----------



## zerorex (Jul 24, 2002)

ya, its nice much better than the hello thing, and imo better than the old one


----------



## drustar (Jul 24, 2002)

i like it. just plain and simple. that'll be something i won't get tired of.


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 24, 2002)

I like it too. Gives the Mac a clean look, instead of that old PBSish looking finder icon. The branding by Apple is very nice, and well thought. I'd love to work for there design team.


----------



## gibbs (Jul 24, 2002)

its going to look awesome.

jaguar is looking so polished now compared to 10.1, its really quite a pleasant surprise in my opinion.

one thing I havent checked on is whether we get minimize onto the desktop or is it still taken out as in the 6c9x builds??


----------



## Urbansory (Jul 24, 2002)

Is the feature from 9 and previous where you click the desktop and all open windows come to front in 10.2?


----------



## quangdog (Jul 24, 2002)

I plan to boot up my powerbook exactly 1 time in 10.2.. then just sleepy... wakey..sleepy... wakey.. until 10.3... or whatever comes next...

10.1 has let me do that (I think I have rebooted ONE time in the last 2 months...) since I dumped linux and came back to the wonderful world of Mac OS X.

Still.. it will be nice for those fleeting 20 or so seconds to see a pretty apple logo. 

-quangdog


----------



## adambyte (Jul 25, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOoooooo!

Call me old-fashioned, but I like a computer that smiles at me when turn it on. It wouldn't be so bad if it displayed the Mac OS smiley logo while starting up, like OS 9 did... but I need it to smile at me at one point or another!

Oh well... guess I'll just have to settle for the smile in my Dock now...


----------



## rharder (Jul 25, 2002)

Is this different than the Mac OS X booting up screen that shows what's going on? Starting Web Server? Starting Network Services? etc?

-Rob


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

I won't be pleased until I can configure my own startup icon and sound 

There has been a discussion about this before, but does _anyone_ know where the startup icon/screen is stored, and in which format?


----------



## fryke (Jul 25, 2002)

hmm... i'll still miss the smiley face, it's been with me for more than 15 years now. but right, the apple looks clean and good. it's just that, *snif*, well, i'll miss it.


----------



## uoba (Jul 25, 2002)

but your right, times are a changin'

And it does look nice.


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

My guess is that the hello thing was removed because Steve didn't like it, and that the apple logo is just temporary while the graphics designers work on coming up with something better


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *I won't be pleased until I can configure my own startup icon and sound
> 
> There has been a discussion about this before, but does anyone know where the startup icon/screen is stored, and in which format? *


since Apple can do it, it is obviously possible. but it probably isn't in /system or /library though  

anyways, it would be really awesome if we could change that.


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

rharder, this boot screen being shown is in place of the little smiley Mac icon that appears on your screen BEFORE the boot panel appears.

I will definitely miss the Classic Mac startup icon, though.  That's been on the Mac ever since it was created, and it will be sad to see it go! *sniff*   I dunno if I can get used to just a plain Apple logo. :_(

(On a totally random note: isn't it just frickin' awesome that Apple can hide the command line ENTIRELY from people who don't want to see it?  I mean, you actually have a BOOT SCREEN instead of lines of UNIX code floating past you.  I dunno how Apple did it, but I'd just like to say that they did an exemplary job of making UNIX work like a Mac.)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Amen!


----------



## btoneill (Jul 25, 2002)

SGI's have a pretty boot screen for years and years that hides all of the text output of the os loading. So, it's really nothing new in the UNIX world, just most of us nix folks prefer to watch the text go by 


Brian


----------



## Ricky (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *I won't be pleased until I can configure my own startup icon and sound
> 
> There has been a discussion about this before, but does anyone know where the startup icon/screen is stored, and in which format? *


Isn't that stored in the firmware?


----------



## fryke (Jul 25, 2002)

that was not the question btoneill 

i, too, thought it was in the firmware, but mac os x' boot screen always looked different from the os 9 one, so maybe it IS in the system file itself?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

why couldn't it be in the firmware? doesn't the os x install CD install new firmware?


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *
> Isn't that stored in the firmware?   *



The startup sound is, but definitly not the startup icon. Not even on older Macs 
It could be in the BootX file, but right now I'm too lazy to check


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 25, 2002)

6C106 is niiiiice.


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *6C106 is niiiiice. *



Haven't you read your NDA? It says that you're not allowed to discuss Apple pre-release software on other discussion forums than Apple's


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Aussie John (Jul 25, 2002)

thats all well and good.
but what is the new sad mac.....?
(for those who have never seen one it means something wrong with the computer)


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aussie John _
> *thats all well and good.
> but what is the new sad mac.....?
> (for those who have never seen one it means something wrong with the computer) *



The sad Mac died with the PPC, I think 
I could be wrong, but it's definitly not in Mac OS X


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> The sad Mac died with the PPC, I think
> I could be wrong, but it's definitly not in Mac OS X  *



You mean it died with the Classic Mac OS.  New Macs still have PPC G3 and PPC G4 processors.  

(We need a : picky: smiley.)


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> You mean it died with the Classic Mac OS.  New Macs still have PPC G3 and PPC G4 processors.
> ...



Uhm, does the sad Mac exist at all on PPC machines?


----------



## simX (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Uhm, does the sad Mac exist at all on PPC machines? *



Yeah, on Power Mac 5200 and 5300s, at least.  Check out the application called "Mactracker" which lists the details of all Macs ever created, including things like their startup chimes and death chimes.


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 27, 2002)

by the kernal panic


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm looking at BootX in TextEdit and it's some garbled text. I probably need ResEdit to open it (i'll find my copy; but I think I need one of the Resource-Data fork conversion apps).

EDIT: *I need one of those conversion apps. VersionTracker lists a dead app.*


----------



## ksv (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rhale1 _
> *I'm looking at BootX in TextEdit and it's some garbled text. I probably need ResEdit to open it (i'll find my copy; but I think I need one of the Resource-Data fork conversion apps).
> 
> EDIT: I need one of those conversion apps. VersionTracker lists a dead app. *



You can use a normal hex editor like like HexEdit. On the other hand, the startup screen is most likely stored in the data fork in some unreadable format.
It's worth a try, though


----------



## Snowball (Jul 27, 2002)

The picture file will DEFINITELY not be stored in a standard format such as JPEG or TIFF or something like that because think about it; Mac OS doesn't load these kinds of picture decoders until much later in the boot process (I guess it would be through Quartz).
I am not sure, but I think the way to create a boot picture it is to address each individual pixel's color manually in a text file (very boring grunt work)...unless of course... you work for Apple and a someone on the boot software team has written a small program to convert a TIFF into a custom "boot picture" string of text.

I think the only viable way to reverse-engineer Apple's system is to compare the "garbled text" from OS 10.1 or 10.0 with OS 10.2's boot file because it's likely that any significant changes between the two boot files will be the picture (unless Apple decided to rewrite the boot system which they could well have done since OS 10.2 boots so much faster). Anyway, if they haven't changed the boot file, if I recall correctly the boot file is quite small and the picture would take up a great chunk of that.  It's just too bad the boot file is in a custom, modification-hostile format. I have a feeling that the only people who can change the picture (well at least without a huge amount of trial and error) is Apple and the only way to get them to let us customize our boot screens is to bomb their feature-request email inbox. And, while you're at it, ask for theme support too!


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 27, 2002)

I thought that tiffs were integrated into quartz, so a boot screen could be one without having anything else load.


----------



## ksv (Jul 28, 2002)

I guess it's stored as a hex image. I have no idea how the hello-animation in the 6C87 was done, but take a look at the beginning of the BootX file;


```
<CHRP-BOOT>
<COMPATIBLE>
MacRISC
</COMPATIBLE>
<DESCRIPTION>
Boot Loader for Mac OS X.
</DESCRIPTION>
<OS-BADGE-ICONS>
1010
00000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000F8000000
000000002B73732B0055735500F80000
00000000F5799DF6004F792B0000F800
0000000000F69D4E004F2B000000F800
000000000000559D2A55F500000000F8
000000000000F69D732B0000000000F8
000000000000004F96F50000000000F8
00000000000000799D4E0000000000F8
0000000000002AF8559D0000000000F8
00000000000079F6F59D4E00000000F8
00000000004E4F00005573000000F800
000000004F9D55F5004F9D4FF500F800
0000F800557A56F50055567A2BF80000
000000F8F8000000000000F8F8000000
0000000000F8F8F8F8F8F80000000000

0000000000F7F7F7F7F7F70000000000
000000F7F7F7F7F7F7F7F7F781000000
0000F7F7F99E9EF9F7809E80F7810000
00F7F7F7F8A4C856F77AA4F9F7F78100
00F7F7F7F756C879F77AF9F7F7F78100
F7F7F7F7F7F780C85580F8F7F7F7F781
F7F7F7F7F7F756C89EF9F7F7F7F7F781
F7F7F7F7F7F7F77AC1F8F7F7F7F7F781
F7F7F7F7F7F7F7A4C879F7F7F7F7F781
F7F7F7F7F7F7558180C8F7F7F7F7F781
F7F7F7F7F7F7A456F8C879F7F7F7F781
00F7F7F7F7797AF7F7809EF7F7F78100
00F7F7F77AC880F8F77AC87AF8F78100
000081F780A5FBF8F780FBA5F9810000
0000008181F7F7F7F7F7F78181000000
00000000008181818181810000000000

0000000000FFFFFFFFFFFF0000000000
000000FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF000000
0000FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF0000
00FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF00
00FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF00
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
00FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF00
00FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF00
0000FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF0000
000000FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF000000
0000000000FFFFFFFFFFFF0000000000
```

Pretty cool 
I searched through the rest of the file, but didn't find any other hex images. Seems like it is in an other file, then.


----------



## nichrome (Jul 29, 2002)

In OS 9, the bootup screen lives as a .cpp file (C++ file) embedded into the file named "Mac OS ROM", at the root of the System Folder. (I haven't been able to locate it on OS X.) So it's not in the firmware, it's in the software. It was moved there after Apple cleaned up the PPC machine ROM and moved a lot of stuff into that Mac OS ROM file, to make the data easier to modify it later.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *I thought that tiffs were integrated into quartz, so a boot screen could be one without having anything else load. *




Yes, the TIFF format IS integrated into Quartz, but the thing is, , Quartz isn't loaded yet the instant Mac OS X is started up. Instead of loading graphics layers, the OS is running through it's startup procedures like copying bits of itself into RAM, detecting hardware, checking filesystems on HD, etc. A basic kind of display engine is loaded, yes, because you need it for CLI mode and to see boot progress, but the Quartz engine comes later in the boot up process.

about ksv's post:
If you walk about 5 ft away from your monitor and look at the ascii art it is much easier to see. The first one looks like an X in a crescent moon, the second one looks like an X in a circle, and the last one is an empty circle. I have never seen these pictures before in the boot process; i wonder what they mean/when they are displayed?

If someone has an extra hour on their hands, they could technically convert the text into a 16 color image (at least I think it's in 16 colors...). (the numbers are hex, I think F=white and 0=black and everything else is in between). If the images are more than 16 colors then it is a VERY low resolution image (think about it - you would need more text characters to represent a color) that's why I think it's a 16.


----------



## Hobeaux (Jul 29, 2002)

okay, i had to round the numbers up/down so the minor differences are obliterated (like the values between F7, F8, F9 are all 97%)

So, the three tables are the RGB values for a single image, which i've attached below


----------



## Snowball (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Hobeau!
It looks kind of like a mini OS X Install CD. It's about the size of the beachball cursor...so maybe at one point it was the startup cursor instead of the beachball we have now? Probably not.

I hope you didn't go through and make that image manually...what a pain! but I guess you didn't since you said some values were rounded. If you used a program to make it into an image, what program was it?


----------



## KKBFiredancer (Jul 30, 2002)

good detective work, guys!


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like the image under an OS X startup Volume when you hold down option on startup.


----------



## Hobeaux (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *I hope you didn't go through and make that image manually...what a pain! but I guess you didn't since you said some values were rounded. If you used a program to make it into an image, what program was it? *



nope i used Photoshop, Calculator, and my noggin (with a "decimal to hex" conversion webpage i found on google). I had an hour or two to kill last night. Kinda sad...lol.


----------

